# car audio? box build for sdx10?



## Fresh (Feb 1, 2009)

just bought a single sdx 10 which will run off 300 watts rms at 4ohms, can anyone suggest an optimum enclosure size and type? I can go ported or sealed, huge or tiny, just want something that works well.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What kind of music do you listen to? Are you looking for pounding bass?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 1, 2009)

hip hop and electronic, yes pounding bass


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

1.5 net cu.ft. tuned to 32 hz with a 4 inch flared port 20 inches long should do it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 1, 2009)

and barring any other recommendations, there's my box......
thanks


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

If you are only running 300 watts you can probably get away with a little larger ported box. CSS recommends a 3" port. I advise against that small of a port for any driver over 6.5" though. Dont forget to use a subsonic filter when running a ported box. Good luck


----------

